# Sangamon County Disappointment



## randypedigo (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry to say that morels have been cancelled in Sangamon County this year. No need for you all to go out trampling the patches. However, County Market Grocery Store has fresh morels $59.99 per pound. No ticks, no sticks, no briars. Cya at the grocery store.


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

lol, that wouldn't stop me


----------



## init1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Where's the pics, any pics? Need to see the pics lol


----------

